

MouseFollower.js - christian_fei
http://christian-fei.com/mousefollower-js/

======
tempodox
I wonder why nobody has come up with a BitSetter.js yet. For such an important
operation it's certainly toiling in obscurity. The BitUnsetter.js will be a
special hackathon challenge.

~~~
feistyio
[https://github.com/mikolalysenko/ndarray-
bit](https://github.com/mikolalysenko/ndarray-bit)

~~~
christian_fei
ok but how does this relate to the post? Oo

------
Robby2012
You're using (0,0) as reference to move the cube but IMO you should use (
width/2, height/2 )

~~~
christian_fei
good point! Thanks, will look into it

